# National Telecom Policy 2012 Approved



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2012)

*telecomtalk.info/national-telecom-policy-approved-no-roaming-charges-pan-india-mnp-one-nation-one-mobile-number/94730/

National Telecom Policy 2012 Approved

Highlights : New National Telecom Policy 2012  :
 •One Nation-One License to mean removal of Roaming charges on Mobile phone service.
 •Full Mobile Number Portability and work towards One Nation – Free Roaming.
 •Efforts Towards ‘Right to Broadband’
 •Affordable and reliable Broadband on demand by 2015 and to achieve 175 million broadband connections by the year 2017 and 600 million by the year 2020 at minimum 2 Mbps download speed and making available higher speeds of atleast 100 Mbps on demand.
 •To revise the existing broadband download speed of 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps by end of 2012 and subsequently to 2 Mbps by 2015 and higher speeds of atleast 100 Mbps thereafter.
 •Mission is to have special coverage of Remote, Rural areas across India.
 •Protect consumer interest by promoting informed consent, transparency and accountability in quality of service, tariff, usage etc.
 •Optimize transmission of services to consumers irrespective of their devices or locations by Fixed-Mobile Convergence thus making available valuable spectrum for other wireless services.
 •Convergence of services will cover voice, data, video, Internet, VAS
 • Cloud Computing, Next Generation Network including IPV6
 •De-link licenses issuances & spectrum allocations
 •Spectrum to be made available at market valuations
 •Seek TRAI recommendation on license framework
 •Will allow trading, sharing, pooling of spectrum
 •Will enact a separate spectrum act

How I love the idea of no roaming charges


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 31, 2012)

wow.....that is a great newz


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

looks good but its a long term thing :/


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 31, 2012)

when will it be effective?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

> •To revise the existing broadband download speed of 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps by end of 2012 and subsequently to 2 Mbps by 2015 and higher speeds of atleast 100 Mbps thereafter.


 Should be 1 Mbps atleast IMO at the end of this year.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 31, 2012)

Wow! No roaming, consumer protection etc do seem great. Hope it is implemented soon. 
Still only 2Mbps by 2015? :/ It may seem good now, but by that time the first world countries would be far far ahead of us.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2012)

consumers will have to wait for some time before roaming charges are abolished and one-number-one-nation concept implement as DoT will first work out modalities of the new scheme before it is brought into force


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Wow! No roaming, consumer protection etc do seem great. Hope it is implemented soon.
> Still only 2Mbps by 2015? :/ It may seem good now, but by that time the first world countries would be far far ahead of us.


Still ,the more the better.

India can never ever catch up with the advanced countries,regarding Broadband and price issues in Hardware components/products....because,these are Inhibiting ,retardent policies by various vested interest groups,done fully intentionally.Even if we do have the resource(education,manpower,etc.) and Technical Infrastructure,the VICIOUS circle of Political Agenda + Business Agenda will go on and on....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Now that made my day 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HailStonE (May 31, 2012)

As per many sources the 2Mbps is to be made available from immediate effect & not 2015..

Differences between National Telecom Policy 2012 and Draft NTP 2011

NTP 2012 Approved: Minimum broadband speed to be 2 Mbps, Roaming charges cancelled | Original Story | Taaza News


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2012)

^Hail! @HailStonE!
Great News buddy,if implemented,then we the customers would be Thankful to the "System" and Blessed by GOD.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Wish they don't come up with crap FUP plans. I'm only afraid of that.

It would be much better that if they ordered to discontinue FUP everywhere 

Either it's Limited or Unlimited


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wish they don't come up with crap FUP plans. I'm only afraid of that.
> 
> It would be much better that if they ordered to discontinue FUP everywhere
> 
> Either it's Limited or Unlimited


even in FUP it has to be the said speed.. if its 2Mbps then its 2 Mbps.. they cannot decrease the speed.


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

^ Upto 1mbps plans should remain without FUP. But any plan with speed over 1mbps should have reasonable amount of FUP (i.e. 100GB min) to avoid abuse.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Charan said:


> even in FUP it has to be the said speed.. if its 2Mbps then its 2 Mbps.. they cannot decrease the speed.



Wish it to be true.



d6bmg said:


> ^ Upto 1mbps plans should remain without FUP. But any plan with speed over 1mbps should have reasonable amount of FUP (i.e. 100GB min) to avoid abuse.



lol..what type of abuse..??

I'm paying for High Bandwidth, just to fetch things from Internet.

So what type of abuse..??


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

2 mbps minimum lets see what our airtel will do now


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wish it to be true.



its logical.. if TRAI says "for a service to be called as broadband service , then it should have a minimum of 2 MBPS download speed"  then companies cannot sell plans as Broadband which is less than 2 MBPS.. 

what companies will do is this.. 
They will still retain the same FUP crap and instead of call it "Broadband" they will call it "High Speed Internet" .. this is what will happen..


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wish it to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.
Absolutely,well said Krishnandu.
The term "abuse" itself is *relative* when considering the aspect of *BB plans* and *bandwidth*.
As a responsible netizen,It's my *duty* not to abuse on the power of the net.But,system should not be retarded nor a barrier for knowledge,amusement,fun...within the selected authentic domain.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

^^I agree. And I believe that's what I'm paying for.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Wow! No roaming, consumer protection etc do seem great. Hope it is implemented soon.
> Still only 2Mbps by 2015? :/ It may seem good now, but by that time the first world countries would be far far ahead of us.



Yeah, 10mbps should be min. for the year 2015. this year it should have been 2mbps.




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wish they don't come up with crap FUP plans. I'm only afraid of that.
> 
> It would be much better that if they ordered to discontinue FUP everywhere
> 
> Either it's Limited or Unlimited



Unlimited? I don't think so. Even big players around the world sets FUP limits, that's how they provide quality service.




serpent16 said:


> 2 mbps minimum lets see what our airtel will do now




Lets hope by the end of this year we can get 2mbps for rs 500


----------



## KDroid (May 31, 2012)

Good News! TFS!


----------



## kool (May 31, 2012)

When ROAMING FREE will start in airtel ???????????/  :O


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2012)

Charan said:


> what companies will do is this..
> They will still retain the same FUP crap and instead of call it "Broadband" they will call it "High Speed Internet" .. this is what will happen..



This is true. At least Airtel will surely do this.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 31, 2012)

Companies will increase speed as well as price too. Poor people who were satisfied my 256 Kbps will now have to pay more. other than speed and roaming,  I find nothing interesting in these set of policies. We already had enough rules for consumer protection. But nothing works.

For example, DND. Does it works. I have applied for DND in Aircel, Vodafone, Reliance. But still get ad calls.


----------



## pramudit (May 31, 2012)

great news... but whats the use of more speed if there is no broadband line coverage.. my colony lies inside city circle but still i cant get broadband access...


----------



## bubusam13 (May 31, 2012)

Me too. Have to depend on Data card. I have BSNL EVDO 2.4 Mbps on paper but normal speed is average 140 Kbps.


----------



## sarthak (May 31, 2012)

2 Mbps minimum and atleast 100 Mbps by 2015.................... looks lame after reading on engadget that verizon's doubled its speeds. Now they have minimum 15 Mbps and max 300 Mbps download speed. By 2015 if we get to 100 Mbps they will have speeds in Gbps.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2012)

^The 1 gbps is already common, the next big thing is 2gbps


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

I yearn for the day one will have 1MBps no FUP broadband @ 500/- and 2MBps no FUP @ 1k.

Airtel started 4G LTE in kolkata, don't know the details but I bet prices will be astronomically high.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 1, 2012)

This news came back in dec only, now they have flashed it again. Earlier it was said to be implemented by april 12, now end of the year. I hope it does.


----------



## techno (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Dear Friends I Am New To Thinkdigit Forum All Are requested To Co operate with me if any thing goes wrong...The New Policy Is Very Good But In India its still left far,hope for the best...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 1, 2012)

Good news,Friends!!!!
According to "*The Telegraph*",at Business Telegraph,Page No:12,Today 1st June,2012.



> .....
> Under the new policy,broadband speed has been increased to a minimum of 2 megabit per second.This change will come into *force with immediate effect*.
> .....


This is the extract taken from the penultimate stanza ,under the news heading:-->
*Roaming free in new telecom policy*

Hopefully, BSNL will be the first to adopt this directive.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2012)

techno said:


> Hello Dear Friends I Am New To Thinkdigit Forum All Are requested To Co operate with me if any thing goes wrong...The New Policy Is Very Good But In India its still left far,hope for the best...



welcome to tdf
just read the forum rules in my signature and you shall be safe 



dashing.sujay said:


> This news came back in dec only, now they have flashed it again. Earlier it was said to be implemented by april 12, now end of the year. I hope it does.



it was proposed in december , but was not approved by the cabinet
there are 5 differences between ntp 2011 and ntp 2012
now that it has been approved with the due changes, DoT will start implementing it in the next few months


----------



## puli44 (Jun 1, 2012)

great news for all


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys in TOI they wrote 2 MBPS by this year


----------



## 007roh (Jun 2, 2012)

As long as such crappy FUP exist in india, no policy can be a success..


----------

